
More New Mozilla Technologies - twapi
https://davidwalsh.name/mozilla-projects
======
wodenokoto
I love pdf.js. A lot of people complained about it when it was being
developed, but it is such a simple pdf drop-in for node.js app-developers, web
developers and everybody else on a javascript enabled platform.

I just wish they included it on Firefox for Android!

------
CelticSuperhero
The thing is Mozilla is all about Chrome technology, Chrome parity and Chrome
design.

Everything they care about is Google and Chrome. I miss the times where
Mozilla was able to think on their own and was no follower and admirer of a
dangerous and utterly greedy and disgusting tracking company called Google!

As long as they are following that path which leads more and more away from
users with knowledge to users who use Chrome, Mozilla's downfall will
continue.

It should be more than clear now, that Mozilla's big hope that users of Google
Chrome will fill the void which is ripped open by advanced, power, geek users
leaving, is not becoming a reality.

Mozilla can invent whatever they want, but as long as they do not remove the
core issue - their new found ideology that only being like the competition
will lead forwards - things will go more downhill.

I wonder if Mozilla can be saved.

------
ausjke
I have been using FF for many years, recently it locked up my ubuntu 12.04 and
16.04 a few times really badly(used all memory and swap space before OOM kicks
in, rendered the machine totally unusable for 10~30 minutes, I always ended up
cold-boot it). Two weeks ago I decided to switch to Chrome, so far so good.

While I love FF and hope it gets stronger, its market share is sadly dropping
sharply, I recently read it's about 10% of the market share? That's a red flag
considering Mozilla does not have the deep pocket to compete with Chrome and
the awakening IE, and Safari.

The future does not look rosy for FF I am afraid.

------
kbenson
So, I might have a use for Tofino in the future, so I figured I would google
it to see how hard it would be for me to find in the future.

"mozilla javascript browser project" and variations don't seem to find
anything. Most come up with [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects), which doesn't list it for some reason.

Even searching for "mozilla technologies" doesn't find it (except for articles
about new technologies in general, including this article), and it's not on
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Tech](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Tech).

If I search for "mozilla tofino" I'm not finding any links to mozilla.org.
Even restricting the search to mozilla's site only comes up with themes,
addons and mailing list entries.

Any clue on why this project is so hard to identify with Mozilla?

~~~
metajack
It's probably just because it's new. Here's their blog:
[https://medium.com/project-tofino](https://medium.com/project-tofino)

I'd also recommend looking at browser.html and Servo:
[https://github.com/browserhtml/browserhtml](https://github.com/browserhtml/browserhtml)

------
mtgx
A browser built with Node.js? And people think rewriting Firefox in Rust would
be a waste of development resources.

~~~
JonathonW
It's node.js + electron; they're not rewriting the HTML renderer (which is
Chromium-based).

It's intended as a prototyping platform, where they can quickly build UI
experiments using only HTML + JS (and React).

~~~
tangue
Électron ? So it's a Chrome based Mozilla project ?

~~~
szatkus
More less, but it's only for prototyping.

As far as I understand they wanted to focus on UX and use whatever works for
everything elese.

~~~
tangue
Thanks the ux part wasn't very clear in the article

